# Return Lost Item Credit



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

A rider left her camera in my car last Tuesday night, and she met me to get it back on Wednesday. She must have told Uber since they credited me $10 for returning it. That was kind of nice and unexpected.


----------



## wutang (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow, a bonus!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

I've gone way out of my way the next morning, being a nice guy and driving a phone to a rider, then waiting at her house for her. 

Didn't even get a tip. It was lame.


----------



## wutang (Apr 11, 2014)

That sounds more like it!


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

dp3 said:


> I've gone way out of my way the next morning, being a nice guy and driving a phone to a rider, then waiting at her house for her.
> 
> Didn't even get a tip. It was lame.


And didn't even get invited in for a lemonade?...jk


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I make it clear that I'm happy to return any item if my time and costs are covered. Being a licensed public vehicle operator I assure them that I have an obligation to return any lost property to a Police Station - one that is far enough away to have them take my offer up to "courier" the gear back to them


----------

